# super nintendo games!



## kof2000 (Jul 12, 2005)

i have some snes games if anybody is interested before i waste a fee to put it on ebay and nobody wants it:

donkey kong country 2
donkey kong country 3
super mario kart
!chrono trigger!
secret of mana
secret of evermore
legend of zelda link to the past
super mario rpg
super metroid
super mario world
final fantasy III


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 12, 2005)

how for for these games?
Super metroid
!chrono trig!
secret of mana
secret of evermore
Final fantasy III

I have the rest. Are the batteirs still working?  They made it hell to replace a battery in a super nes...For my Zelda A Lin To the pastm I ended up sawing it in half, soldering about 8 times, making a actully new hole in the cartidige inside. 

I couldn;t belive i finally did it at the end.


----------



## patrickv (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry but we have emulators instead.


----------



## burnitdown (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ Thanks for bringing up a completely dead post, while also talking about something against the rules. And still doesnt help the first poster.


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah really, well this thread will be close soon anyway.


----------



## Arm_Pit (Jul 30, 2006)

patrickv said:
			
		

> sorry but we have emulators instead.


you bring up a old thread, talk about emulators, and msot importantly trick me becuase I thought someone had some super nitnedo games i could buy haha, porbally does't have them anymore.


----------



## Clutch (Jul 31, 2006)

Since when are emulators illegal?

Saying emulators are illegal is like saying that zig-zags are illegal because you can potentially use them for an illegal substance, which is not always the case.

Emulators are perfectly legal, it's just the copyrighted ROMS that are illegal to use.


----------



## Arm_Pit (Jul 31, 2006)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Since when are emulators illegal?
> 
> Saying emulators are illegal is like saying that zig-zags are illegal because you can potentially use them for an illegal substance, which is not always the case.
> 
> Emulators are perfectly legal, it's just the copyrighted ROMS that are illegal to use.


The way he was talking about it would have been omplyed it was going to be used for illegal purposes. If you don't need to buy supernintendo GAMES, *because* we have "emulators" then you would be using roms.

Also, who said they were illegal?


----------



## dark_legacy2006 (Jul 31, 2006)

wow we got theose exact games kof but we also got ff2 and brainlord and some other not so important games oh and yoshi


----------



## dark_legacy2006 (Jul 31, 2006)

although i have em id like a few more doubles for my bro on chrsitmas
how much for FIII, chrono trigger. secret of mana, Secret of evermore, super mario and the donkeys
those are his fav games and im not ready to part with mine


----------



## Arm_Pit (Jul 31, 2006)

This thread was made over a year ago...


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 31, 2006)

lol, holy shit, i didnt even notice that.


----------

